# Obtaining a private prescription



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry if this is a stupid question.

I am in a bit of a muddle as my clinic (Herts and Essex) only provides progesterone support (Cyclogest) up to OTD and then they say my GP has to provide it until wk 12. However my GP says they will not provide any IVF drugs.

Unfortunately by last TX failed and I am planing my next and final NHS funded cycle. How can I get a private prescription for the Cyclogest I will need as neither my clinic or my GP will provide. The clinic say NHS rules mean they cannot charge me for any drugs. I asked my GP to write a private prescription but she says she cannot - she wants me to move clinic, but I like my clinic and waiting list is not long.

Can I ask a random private doctor to write me a prescription that I then pay for? I don't mind paying!!

I feel I should know this, but am confused.

Thanks v much

Mistygal x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are various ways to do this.
Can the doctor at the NHS clinic write a prescription on a piece of headed note paper that you then take outside and pay for privately. I am sure if your long awaited BFP is put in jeopardy then someone will prescribe for you. Why can't they give you more of it on the NHS. Patients should not be put in this position. Perhaps your consultant could speak to your GP about it?

If no then I know my clinic will write private prescriptions for outside patients, although there is a charge for this service. My clinic is the London Womens Clinic. This costs £130 for consultation and prescription and then £65 for future prescriptions. The cyclogest is usually about £14 a box privately so you would be wise to calculate the number you need and ask for that on the prescription.

You may be able to find a cheaper private doctor who is willing to prescribe for you. Do ring around and ask a few clinics what service they provide and the costs.

Once I was pregnant my GP was willing to prescribe the cyclogest for me. Perhaps you could see another doctor in the practice or explain your predicament to the practice manager or the clinic head consultant.

On a reassuring note, some clinics (I think I have heard Oxford being one on here) don't continue the cyclogest beyond OTD as the embryo should be able to support itself. My cinic however continues to 12 weeks and I have to say I felt more reassured myself by that.


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Hazel

Thank you so much for this - that is hugely helpful. I will check out the LWC. Now that I know it's possible I don't feel so stressed.

My GP did prescribe last TX (but just enough for a couple of weeks worth ) but she said that she definitely couldn't/wouldn't do it again - so I know I need to sort this out before attempt number three!

Thanks again.   

Mistygal x


----------

